# Intubation & anesthesia for upper abdomen surgery



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,
Can an intubation, 31500, & anesthesia for upper abdomen surgery, 00790, be billed together?  If so, how would I bill it?   Mod 51 or 59?  What documentation is required for the intubation?  Is a 2 liner ok?  It states, "smooth induction atraumatic intubation x1".

Any help/feeback/and or opinion would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 11, 2010)

intubation is included in anesthesia services, unless it's performed outside the OR and not to prep the pt for surgery.  For example the pt goes into respiratory failure later in the day and needs to be re-intubated.  If you have a scenario like that you can bill it with a 59 mod.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification hgolfos.....I really appreciate it!


----------

